# help how to post up pictuers



## hash420 (Dec 12, 2008)

new to this, but need to know how to post pictures plz help me thankz


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

i use picasa,its a free download


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 12, 2008)

*Read this thread*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/how_to_upload_pictures.html


----------

